# QDM aside, what would you do?



## BugSlugger (Sep 30, 2004)

It's really a personal choice. 

The situation, Second year Gun, first year bow hunting. So far, you're 0 for 0 deer hunting. You're presented with a beautiful broad side shot on a 4 pt. (Say 15 yrd for bow, or 35 yrd for gun, basically a can't miss situation). Do you take the shot? For this one time, do you take the 4 pt, claim your first buck and rejoice, from this point on, waiting for the "mature" buck to present itself?

Totally hypothetical situation, but I just wanted to see what popular opinion on the board might be.


----------



## jk hillsdale (Dec 7, 2002)

BugSlugger said:


> It's really a personal choice.
> 
> The situation, Second year Gun, first year bow hunting. So far, you're 0 for 0 deer hunting. You're presented with a beautiful broad side shot on a 4 pt. (Say 15 yrd for bow, or 35 yrd for gun, basically a can't miss situation). Do you take the shot? For this one time, do you take the 4 pt, claim your first buck and rejoice, from this point on, waiting for the "mature" buck to present itself?
> 
> Totally hypothetical situation, but I just wanted to see what popular opinion on the board might be.


Simple - without a moment's hesitation, I claim my first buck & rejoice.


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Damn right. 

Now as for ...from this point on, waiting for the "mature" buck to present itself? 

I treat each decision of taking a deer as mutually exclusive and subject to a number of factors(too many to list). That being said I have shot a deer 2 days after i let him pass. It was his unlucky day.

This year I am targeting doe, but have not bought an anterlerss permit. 2 deer will suit me fine and I don't plan on hunting between Nov 15-30 this year. However, if a decent Buck presents himself I will take him. The definition of decent Buck will be different on Oct 1 vs. Dec 31 (if my freezer is still empty). Last year my hunting was limited and I passed on all the bucks I saw, but never got a doe in shooting range.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Without question I would say take the shot if it personally doesn't bother you. I am sure most if not all remember their first deer. Nothing else like it. Mine was a doe while hunting with my Dad some 25 years ago. I still remember it like it was yesterday.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Take the shot, enjoy the moment and fire up the grill!  

__________________________

Munsterlndr
Curmudgeon in Training


----------



## BackStrap (Sep 7, 2001)

SHOOT! Any deer is a quality first deer.


----------



## jme (Aug 26, 2003)

First deer EVER? You bet, take the shot. With limited time I've had for hunting the last few years if it's the first deer of the SEASON it's going down. It might be the only chance I get to fill the freezer. If a doe is standing next to the fork, I'll take the doe any day. Interestingly, my first deer ever was a 4 point back in '86 with a shotgun. Still remember it like yesterday. Last year I took a 4 point with the bow. It was Nov 8, I'd hardly gottn out and had only seen two other deer to that point so I took him. No regrets. 

John E
Ypsi


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

If it's legal, take the deer and enjoy your 1st success.


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Thump, wait 30 minute look for blood, and as said above fire up the grill its backstrap time

AW


----------



## n.pike (Aug 23, 2002)

Shoot it and enjoy the steaks.


----------



## Camo Boy (Aug 20, 2004)

Munsterlndr said:


> Take the shot, enjoy the moment and fire up the grill!
> 
> __________________________
> 
> ...


 
I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Dead Deer.

I still get excited when the first button buck comes in on opening morning. No feeling like it in the world.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Take the shot. You can always repent later. :lol:


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

> I treat each decision of taking a deer as mutually exclusive and subject to a number of factors(too many to list). That being said I have shot a deer 2 days after i let him pass. It was his unlucky day.


My sentiments exactly and have done nearly the same thing.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Quote:
I treat each decision of taking a deer as mutually exclusive and subject to a number of factors(too many to list). That being said I have shot a deer 2 days after i let him pass. It was his unlucky day. 


My sentiments exactly and have done nearly the same thing.


Bug Slugger- Many (not all) of the people who preach QDM will take a small buck if the season is closing and their spot on the buck pole is empty. Keep that in mind. A long slow season, and a healthy spike has made many a QDM'r wait until next year to start selctive harvest.......

Not that all QDM people are like that or even anyone on this forum, but they are out there. Take what people say with a grain of salt. Until you see them pass on that young buck, knowing they are getting skunked that year, beleive what you want.


----------



## BugSlugger (Sep 30, 2004)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> Not that all QDM people are like that or even anyone on this forum, but they are out there. Take what people say with a grain of salt. Until you see them pass on that young buck, knowing they are getting skunked that year, beleive what you want.


I have a feeling that truer words have never been said! 

I figured that most replies would be to let er fly. Which, is exactly what I would do. Maybe I just needed to reaffirm myself and get rid of the "guilts" before the situation presented itself. The last couple of times that I've driven past the land I'm gonna hunt for bow this fall, I've seen a 4 pt mosseying around. I'm gonna try to pattern him the next couple of months and see if I can't be in the right place at the right time on Saturday morning/evening (Oct 1).... weather depending. Maybe I can get this year started right. It would be kind of nice to bag one my first time out for the year. It would make up for such a lousy season last year.


----------



## MI newguy (Mar 21, 2005)

Your first deer is a very special memory, to get a legal buck is a bonus. Any deer will be a "trophy", but to get a buck for your first deer would be awesome. Many hunters have not had that chance. Hang in there, be patient, and do your homework. The biggest advise, I could give you is put your time in, both scouting and most important in the field. Practice with whatever weapon you will be using, the last thing you want is to wound an animal. Good luck!


----------



## lostmale (Dec 28, 2003)

Like most hunters where I hunt would say shoot it and be proud of it. Then go back hunting to fill that 4 on one side tag. DNR wants the bucks killed off or they wouldn't sale you two tags or allow you to tag button bucks with anterless tags.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

BugSlugger

Killing any animal is a personal choice. It's yours to make within the confirnes of the law. Most QDM hunters that I know encourage newbie hunters to shoot anything they want, myself included.

A few words of wisdom, a sure thing does not exist when you get to the moment of truth. Don't over scout, always pay attention to wind direction, stay as scent free as possible, know shot placement and practice with your weapon of choice till it's an extention of your body.

BTW, there are many of us who start and end the season with the same standards but your first deer should be based on your standards not mine. FWIW my first buck (4pt) took years to get and has been proudly hanging on my wall for 30 years.

Good luck, shoot straight and keep the wind in your face.


----------



## #1duck (Aug 22, 2002)

This is why qdm makes many hunters angry. This guy would 2nd think taking an ethical shot at a legal buck, a buck that woud be trophy to him, because he's worried about what qdm hunters would say/think about his buck. Any deer I shoot is a trophy to me. When I look back on those hunts I think about all the fun I had trying to outsmart the deer. It doesn't matter to me if its a spike, an old doe, or a heavy racked buck. Its the thrill of the hunt, the scouting, the pre-planning, the long hours in the stand, that make the deer worth hunting not the size of the rack it has. If qdm is what makes deer hunting worthwhile for you, then do your thing. But dont look down on the rest of us for doing ours.


----------

